# Converting short shaft into long shaft. Has anyone ever did it?



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

I have a '98 15 horse Mercury outboard short shaft that is just a hair too short for a boat with a 20" transom. This is a motor that I have no money into, but it will not work for the boat we have. My question is whether or not anyone has every converted a short shaft to a long shaft, is it worth the $350 to order the part, and has anyone had any trouble later on if they have done the conversion? 

The other decision is to buy used or trade the one I have for a longer shaft? Any help would be appreciated.

Tom


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I run an extended shaft on my kicker. Never had a problem. I think $350 is pretty steep for the conversion though. The guy I bought my kicker from threw my conversion on at no cost when it ended up being too short. If your ever near coldwater Mi. (I-69 & the Indiana border) give this guy a call. Hildbrand Marine, 517-238-2828. Perhaps he can fix you up.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

The guy who does my outboard work could give you a quote on the conversion if you are interested. Let me know and I can give you his info, or he could suggest where you might be able to find the conversion kit to do it yourself...


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

I would appreciate that! I have received some quotes from local marine dealers around the Bay City area and I have also received a quote from an internet marine dealer. They both were the same price, $350.00

Tom


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Hey No Mas,

I Have a '96 15 HP Merc Long shaft that I want to turn into a short shaft. Maybe we can just switch parts?

BTW: I have a buddy that just switched over a '94 15 Merc from a long to a short. He had less than $100 for parts on Ebay. He still has his parts from the long shaft, but I think the cut-off was '94, so I don't think they will work for you.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Is it possible to do? If so, I might be interested? My only problem is that I am not much of a marine mechanic!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I think I can handle it.

I'll be in Saginaw From the 5th thru the 14th hunting, so If you think you wanna hook up and get it done, let me know.


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

1994 and up are the same, 1993 and down may not all be the same, so you should be able to go short to long or long to short with no problem.


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

My friend changes out his 1978 15 Evinrude shafts a few times a season. He has been doing this for 20 years now with out any problems. It takes him maybe 30 minutes, that includes a beer break.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

theres nothing to doing the conversion, just some time, and thats what you pay for with a mechanic.


----------

